# Ranger Parenting:  The Struggle Is Real



## Marauder06 (Nov 9, 2015)

I thought you Ranger parents out there might get a kick out of this one:



> My wife recently went out of town to attend a conference. Well, it wasn’t that recent. It was over a year ago. That, in itself, is not a super exciting event. What is interesting, is that she left me home alone. With our kids. Boys. All 3 of them. Sometimes Ranger parenting goes well.  Sometimes it doesn’t.  This is the series of Facebook posts that I wrote to keep track of my misery:


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 12, 2015)

HAHA that was hilarious!!


----------

